# Places open till early morning



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello,
I'm hosting a friend who is making transit via Dubai Airport. He will arrive by 1 AM on a friday till 6 AM of the same day. Is there any open cafes near Dubai airport till that time? I was checking QD's in Dubai Creek Club, but they close at 2:00 AM.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

5h is not a lot of time considering he'll spend at least 1h between immigration (queues are usually quite long at 1am) and collecting his luggage, and will need to check in for his next flight at least 1h before departure time and possibly 2. He'll be better off staying inside the airport.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

He will arrive at 12:00 AM, so I considered he will leave the airport at 1:00 AM, and his flight at 8:00 AM so I considered dropping him at 6 AM


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Irish Village.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

cool, well in that case you can head to Chi which is not too far, they close at 3am if I recall correctly. Most people will be very drunk by then though


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh, nevermind, I see that you are looking for a cafe

Sorry I have no suggestions


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion  If I didn't find a quite place for him to rest and talk (as he will be coming from south africa) I will just drop by the beach or the creek or the beach. Going back home isn't an option as I'm sure we will both fall a sleep!



dizzyizzy said:


> Oh, nevermind, I see that you are looking for a cafe
> 
> Sorry I have no suggestions


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

As I never been there, is it a place where we can sit and talk or it's loud for a quite talk?



indoMLA said:


> Irish Village.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> As I never been there, is it a place where we can sit and talk or it's loud for a quite talk?


Depends on which restaurant you go to... I had no issues with sitting outside and having a drink... there is live music but I think you will be fine.... the only issue would be that you guys are looking to be out for a while and I think Irish Village closes at 3 (call and make sure).


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you  I got their phone number and I will call them shortly




indoMLA said:


> Depends on which restaurant you go to... I had no issues with sitting outside and having a drink... there is live music but I think you will be fine.... the only issue would be that you guys are looking to be out for a while and I think Irish Village closes at 3 (call and make sure).


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ravi's is open until 5am I think.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you mean Ravi the indian restaurant? 



Gavtek said:


> Ravi's is open until 5am I think.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, few pints in the Irish Village, head to Ravi's for some food, send him off to the airport with a belly full of Guinness and Chicken Handi. Wouldn't fancy sitting next to him on his next flight though.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

We both don't drink  aside from disliking indian food (At least for me) 
Also I would feel guilty to send him back to the airport filled with indian spicy chickens!  If you wouldn't fancy to sit beside him in the plane why would you like to give this pleasure to somebody else 



Gavtek said:


> Yep, few pints in the Irish Village, head to Ravi's for some food, send him off to the airport with a belly full of Guinness and Chicken Handi. Wouldn't fancy sitting next to him on his next flight though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> We both don't drink  aside from disliking indian food (At least for me)
> Also I would feel guilty to send him back to the airport filled with indian spicy chickens!  If you wouldn't fancy to sit beside him in the plane why would you like to give this pleasure to somebody else


Ravi's is a Pakistani Restaurant....wouldn't want to offend any Pakistanis by calling it an Indian restaurant


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

excuse my ignorance  I tried both types of food once before, and couldn't realize the difference 



pamela0810 said:


> Ravi's is a Pakistani Restaurant....wouldn't want to offend any Pakistanis by calling it an Indian restaurant


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you might be better to go to one of the airport hotels - one of them is bound to have a 24-hour cafe.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

It is kindah silly, but have you thought taking him to your place and have some coffee there ?

If you are concerned with time, call the Meridien hotel close to the airport, it is just beside it or call any other 5 star hotel keeping in mind the distance. I would not take your friend anywhere longer than 30 minutes drive as any single accident on the road or traffic could ruin your friend's trip


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I already mentioned if we go home I'm sure we will both sleep, and for me I need a nuclear bomb to wake up in friday 



Canuck_Sens said:


> It is kindah silly, but have you thought taking him to your place and have some coffee there ?
> 
> If you are concerned with time, call the Meridien hotel close to the airport, it is just beside it or call any other 5 star hotel keeping in mind the distance. I would not take your friend anywhere longer than 30 minutes drive as any single accident on the road or traffic could ruin your friend's trip


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes I will check Le Meridian and Millennium hotels.



BedouGirl said:


> I think you might be better to go to one of the airport hotels - one of them is bound to have a 24-hour cafe.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Hello,
> I'm hosting a friend who is making transit via Dubai Airport. He will arrive by 1 AM on a friday till 6 AM of the same day. Is there any open cafes near Dubai airport till that time? I was checking QD's in Dubai Creek Club, but they close at 2:00 AM.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I believe Sidra which is located in Satwa at the Dune Centre on Al Dhiyafah Street is quite popular with the late night/early monring crowd 

Sidra in Dune Centre, Satwa, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com


----------

